# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Khi đến Nha Trang thì nên đi du lịch những đâu?

## littlegirl

Ai đi Nha Trang rồi cho em hỏi đến Nha Trang thì nên đi du lịch những đâu ạ?

----------


## hantt.163

Chào bạn! 1 số điểm du lịch cho bạn:
 
*1. Vinpearl Land
*Toạ lạc trên đảo Hòn Tre với những bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm, Vinpearl Land được biết đến như “thiên đường của miền nhiệt đới”, địa danh mà bất kỳ du khách nào cũng muốn đến tham quan và khám phá.
Ngoài những khách sạn sang trọng, những khu vườn tuyệt đẹp, hồ bơi nước ngọt lý tưởng, nơi này còn thu hút du khách với những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như trượt ống, hang Rung, cái búa, vòng xoay vũ trụ, thụt dầu… và những rạp chiếu phim 4D hoành tráng.
Vé tham quan đảo bao gồm vé tham quan và chơi trò chơi 360.000đồng/người lớn, và 260.000đồng/trẻ em. Nếu không thích cáp treo, du khách có thể ra đảo bằng ca nô taxi, tàu cao tốc
*
2. Bãi biển Đại Lãnh
*Bãi biển Đại Lãnh được tạo nên từ bờ cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh nhìn rõ đáy và được ôm trọn bởi những hàng dương tạo nên bức tranh biển tuyệt đẹp. Sau khi vùng vẫy thỏa thích dưới dòng nước, du khách có thể thuê thuyền máy tham quan làng chải Khải Lương, Đầm Môn, cảng Vũng Rô, hay thong dong vào làng Đại Lãnh khám phá đời sống của dân chài, thưởng thức hải sản, hoa quả tươi, thăm Ga Đại lãnh mặn mà mùi biển, mùi gió.
Bãi biển Đại Lãnh thuộc địa phận huyện Vạn Ninh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, nằm bên quốc lộ 1A, cách Nha Trang khoảng 80km về phía bắc.
*
3. Khu du lịch Dốc Lết
*Muốn đến bãi biển, du khách phải vượt qua những đồi cát trắng, khiến việc di chuyển mệt mỏi hơn, mất thời gian hơn. Song bù lại, khi vượt qua, du khách sẽ được đặt chân lên một nơi tuyệt vời với bờ cát mịn màng, nước biển trong xanh, hàng trăm đợt sóng vỗ.
Nước biển ở đây khá cạn nên trẻ em và người lớn đều có thể thoải mái bơi ra xa. Sau những trò nô đùa, vùng vẫy ngoài biển, hay trượt cát đến mệt nhoài, du khách có thể thưởng thức những món hải sản như tôm, ghẹ, cua biển, ốc nhảy, tôm tích biển, ốc gai, sò lông biển, sò dương… với giá từ 30.000 – 60.000đồng/kg.
Khu du lịch Dốc Lết nằm ở địa phận bờ biển huyện Ninh Hòa, cách Nha Trang chừng 50km về phía Bắc.
*
4. Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà
*Suối nằm sau lưng thác bà Ponagar, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 4km về phía Bắc.
Đây là một một trung tâm chăm sóc sức khoẻ, làm đẹp độc đáo với các dịch vụ ngâm tắm bùn khoáng, khoáng nóng, hồ bơi khoáng ấm và hồ phun mưa khoáng nóng. Giá dịch ở đây tương đối bình dân. Hồ bơi – thác nước khoáng ấm: 30.000đồng/vé/ người lớn, thiếu niên 20.000 đồng/vé, trẻ em 10.000 đồng/vé. Ngâm khoáng nóng, người lớn 50.000đồng/vé, trẻ em 25.000 đồng/vé. Tắm bùn 60.000 đồng/vé/người lớn, 30.000 đồng/vé/trẻ em.
*
5. Thủy cung Trí Nguyên
*Nhìn từ xa, Thủy cung giống như một con tàu hóa thạch mắc cạn trong eo biển. Nhưng trong lòng tàu ấy là là cả một đại dương nước mênh mông với hàng trăm loại cá quý như cá mú, cá hồng, cá chình hay các loại cá khổng lồ chỉ được nhìn thấy trong ti vi bơi lội sau lớp kính. Bước giữa những chiếc hồ cá ấy, du khách có cảm giác như đang dạo chơi dưới độ sâu hàng ngàn mét của bãi biển.
Sau khi tham quan thuỷ cung, đừng quên ghé bãi Sỏi gần đó ngâm mình trong vùng nước sạch đến kỳ lạ, hay nhón chân xuống mặt nước nghe tiếng sỏi va vào nhau.
 *
6. Tháp bà Ponagar
*Tháp bà Ponagar là một quần thể tháp với lối kiến trúc độc đáo của dân tộc Chăm, được xây dựng và tu bổ qua nhiều thời kỳ, nằm sát tả ngạn sông Cái Nha Trang. Nơi này hiện có bốn ngôi tháp, hai miếu thờ và một nhà nghỉ. Tháp lớn nhất thờ nữ thần Ponagar (tiếng Chăm có nghĩa là Mẹ Xứ Sở).

*7. Hòn Chồng*
Từ trung tâm thành phố, du khách chạy dọc theo bờ biển về hướng Đông Bắc là đến được Hòn Chồng.
Đây là một quần thể khối đá lớn với đủ loại hình thù, xếp chồng lên nhau chạy từ bờ cao xuống biển. Một nhóm đá khác nhỏ hơn, nằm dưới chân đồi phía Đông, gọi là Hòn Vợ. Lạ nhất là trên một khối đá lớn nằm trên mỏm cao nhất của Hòn Chồng có in dấu một bàn tay khổng lồ. Tục truyền, thuở xưa cần câu của ông khổng lồ bị một con cá lớn cắn câu lôi đi. Để kìm sức kéo của cá, ông tì vào tảng đá lấy đà nên để lại dấu như hiện nay. Theo một truyền thuyết khác, xưa có một người khổng lồ khi đi ngang đây thấy một đàn tiên nữ đang tắm. Mải mê vừa đi vừa ngắm, ông trượt chân, té đập tay vào đá nên có vết hằn như vậy.
Nằm nhô ra biển, không gian của Hòn Chồng gần như tách biệt với không gian nhộn nhịp của phố phường. Ngoài ra, nơi đây cũng là một trong những điểm ngắm thành phố biển đẹp nhất.

*8. Thác Tà Gụ*
Thác Tà Gụ (theo tiếng Raglai là Tạc Gu) là một thắng cảnh đẹp tọa lạc tại xã Sơn Hiệp, huyện Khánh Sơn, tỉnh Khánh Hòa.
Do dáng thác nhìn từ xa giống như một chiếc ngà voi trắng xoá nổi bật trên màu nâu của đá, màu xanh của núi rừng nên thác Tà Gụ lúc trước được gọi là thác Ngà, Sau, do dòng chảy của thác hòa vào dòng suối Tà Gụ nên gọi là thác Tà Gụ. Nằm trong không gian hùng vĩ nhưng dòng nước không ồn ào mà trầm lắng, đổ vào hồ nước rộng gần 200m2 dưới chân thác. Đến đây, ngoài việc khám phá, chinh phục thác, du khách còn có thể thỏa thích bơi lội trong hồ.
*9. Khu du lịch Hòn Tằm*
Hòn Tằm cách thành phố Nha Trang 7km về phía Đông Nam. Nếu đi ca nô mất độ 7 phút, đi tàu khách khoảng 25 phút.
Tuy được đầu tư với những nhà hàng, hồ bơi, khu vui chơi giải trí hiện đại, Hòn Tằm vẫn giữ nét hoang sơ của những bãi cát uốn lượn, bãi biển trong veo, thảm rừng xanh tươi, sóng biển êm đềm, những chiếc chòi là nên thơ nằm cạnh bờ biển. Đến với Hòn Tằm, ngoài việc thường thức hai món cháo Nhum và gỏi Nhum nổi tiếng, du khách còn có thể tham gia những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như dù bay có động cơ, dù lượn, lặn biển, kéo phao chuối, thuyền kayak, cano, thả diều…
*10. Vịnh Vân Phong*
Vịnh Vân Phong thu hút du khách với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của quần thể đảo lớn nhỏ và màu xanh trong của những vịnh nhỏ nằm trong vùng vịnh. Ngoài việc tắm thoả thích, du khách còn được thưởng thức những bữa hải sản cực rẻ do người dân đánh bắt được. Trong đó lạ nhất là món ốc quỷ. Đây là một loại ốc chỉ có ở nơi đây với với lớp vỏ dày, cứng, xấu xí. Thân ốc khá nhỏ nhưng mềm, ngọt, ăn với nước mắm gừng cho cảm giác thơm lạ.

Vịnh Vân Phong thuộc huyện Vạn Ninh (Khánh Hòa), cách trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 40km. Có hai hướng đến vịnh, một là lênh đênh trên thuyền theo đường biển từ vịnh Nha Phu, hai là đi ô tô từ thành phố Nha Trang. Hướng đi nào cũng có cái thú và vẻ đẹp riêng nhưng đi bằng đường biển chỉ tốn nửa thời gian so với đường bộ.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Nha Trang
*tại đây.*

----------

